# Moyu 8x8



## 10461394944000 (May 29, 2014)

apparently this is going to be a thing

http://www.mofangluntan.com/thread-36399-1-1.html


----------



## thatboyahcubah (May 29, 2014)

well game over shengshou


----------



## antoineccantin (May 29, 2014)

If they actually release it...


----------



## thatboyahcubah (May 29, 2014)

antoineccantin said:


> If they actually release it...



seriously...still waiting for 5x5... 13x13s and 8x8s are nice and all but its not like we need speedcubes for those


----------



## Lazy Einstein (May 29, 2014)

Eww It's pillowed.


----------



## RobertFontaine (May 29, 2014)

pillowed and cuboid.


----------



## WinterCub3r (May 30, 2014)

bigger cubes are more stable when pillowed. just deal with it.


----------



## thatboyahcubah (May 30, 2014)

WinterCub3r said:


> bigger cubes are more stable when pillowed. just deal with it.



yeah and are uglier and harder to turn too


----------



## tx789 (May 30, 2014)

WinterCub3r said:


> bigger cubes are more stable when pillowed. just deal with it.



Making the outer most layers thicker than the rest works too.


----------



## kubisto (May 30, 2014)

Considering the price of an AoSu, I can't even imagine how much this 8x8 is going to cost. No thank you. Unless it's not as premium as the AoSu, in which case the price might be reasonable.


----------



## SolveThatCube (May 30, 2014)

They have *got* to take a break.


----------



## ~Adam~ (May 30, 2014)

SolveThatCube said:


> They have *got* to take a break.



Why? Give 1 good reason.

You not being able to afford all of their quality products is not a good reason.


----------



## FailCuber (May 30, 2014)

cube-o-holic said:


> Why? Give 1 good reason.
> 
> You not being able to afford all of their quality products is not a good reason.



Because in my opinon MoYu cubes are getting worse. You might say the AoLong is very good. But it was actually the first cube they designed.

I think they need a break.


----------



## ~Adam~ (May 30, 2014)

FailCuber said:


> Because in my opinon MoYu cubes are getting worse. You might say the AoLong is very good. But it was actually the first cube they designed.
> 
> I think they need a break.



The WeiLong was nearly perfect IMO but they are still trying to improve the design.

The WeiSu was excellent then a few months later the AoSu was released and was a massive improvement.

They have a lot of products which are about to be released and people are already righting them off and I can't see why.

If you think they need to take a break consider this, what if MoYu never get this much funding from YJ again? Wouldn't you prefer them to saturate the market with excellent products rather then never get anymore from them?

#shutupandstopwhining


----------



## TanookiTrev (May 30, 2014)

If you think their cubes are not worthwhile, don't spend your money on them...


----------



## BillyRain (May 30, 2014)

5x5 oready... jeeese


----------



## mns112 (May 30, 2014)

I actually think MoYu should stop designing and start manufacturing
Don't take me as a hater but they have designed around 5 - 6 cubes in the past 2 months but only 1 - 2 have been released


----------



## imvelox (May 30, 2014)

Pillowed, no sense


----------



## CiaranBeahan (May 30, 2014)

mns112 said:


> I actually think MoYu should stop designing and start manufacturing
> Don't take me as a hater but they have designed around 5 - 6 cubes in the past 2 months but only 1 - 2 have been released



I agree.


----------



## SolveThatCube (May 31, 2014)

cube-o-holic said:


> Why? Give 1 good reason.
> 
> You not being able to afford all of their quality products is not a good reason.



Jeez, calm down a bit.


----------



## ~Adam~ (May 31, 2014)

SolveThatCube said:


> Jeez, calm down a bit.



Done. Just take into account the amount of children giving a successful business which is benefiting their hobby advice on how to make less money.


----------



## Rocky0701 (May 31, 2014)

CiaranBeahan said:


> I agree.


Same. All of their new cubes were supposed to be out already.


----------



## 10461394944000 (May 31, 2014)

Rocky0701 said:


> Same. All of their new cubes were supposed to be out already.



apart from the ones that werent supposed to be out already


----------



## ~Adam~ (May 31, 2014)

To be fair in the 'New Puzzles of MoYu' thread they did say being real eased in April or May but it does not come as a shock to me that they have been delayed. I was expecting to have a new 5x5 by now but never mind. They'll release them when they are ready. How long did V-cubes make us wait again?


----------



## RobertFontaine (May 31, 2014)

Moyu is designing and selling cube and hobbyists are buying them all. I don't see the problem.


----------



## Chree (May 31, 2014)

cube-o-holic said:


> To be fair in the 'New Puzzles of MoYu' thread they did say being real eased in April or May but it does not come as a shock to me that they have been delayed. I was expecting to have a new 5x5 by now but never mind. They'll release them when they are ready. How long did V-cubes make us wait again?



This. And to be honest, Moyu has more than delivered so far. So I'm perfectly willing to wait.


----------



## koops8 (Jun 3, 2014)

It's released in August...


----------



## DoctorPepper (Jun 3, 2014)

With the speed of the other Moyu puzzle releases, its actually gonna be January.


----------



## Deleted member 19792 (Jun 3, 2014)

No, no, no, no, NO, NO, NO! Not ****ing necessary, release your damn speedcubes MoYu, not a useless 8x8 that will be more expensive than V-Cubes.


----------



## yoinneroid (Jun 3, 2014)

strakerak said:


> No, no, no, no, NO, NO, NO! Not ****ing necessary, release your damn speedcubes MoYu, not a useless 8x8 that will be more expensive than V-Cubes.



so those designers are not allowed to design an 8x8 when they got nothing else to do?


----------



## Deleted member 19792 (Jun 3, 2014)

They are, but at this point it is a waste of time.


----------



## Future Cuber (Jun 3, 2014)

mns112 said:


> I actually think MoYu should stop designing and start manufacturing
> Don't take me as a hater but they have designed around 5 - 6 cubes in the past 2 months but only 1 - 2 have been released



I heard that V cubes had a patent for 2x2-11x11 (i guess) for a long time 
and their lastest puzzle is the 8x8


----------



## Deleted member 19792 (Jun 3, 2014)

Hi, I am going to report you for knocking off a puzzle that I havent even produced yet.


----------



## AlexMaass (Jun 4, 2014)

I just want a Moyu pyraminx is that too much to ask.


----------



## 10461394944000 (Jun 4, 2014)

AlexMaass said:


> I just want a Moyu pyraminx is that too much to ask.



yes apparently


----------



## Deleted member 19792 (Jun 4, 2014)

"All these people want a new 5x5? A Pyraminx? A Skewb?

Lets give them another 3x3!!!  

Hey Jim! Whip up another design, just make the edge a little pointier than the last cube!"


----------



## kcl (Jun 4, 2014)

strakerak said:


> "All these people want a new 5x5? A Pyraminx? A Skewb?
> 
> Lets give them another 3x3!!!
> 
> Hey Jim! Whip up another design, just make the edge a little pointier than the last cube!"



Don't think we can deny they've improved it almost every time.


----------



## DeeDubb (Jun 4, 2014)

I still don't understand the people who are angry about a company making new puzzles... Also, remember that design and production are two different things. They are putting these designs out to patent them and inform the community, but new designs isn't what's causing delays in the production. They have their own issues to deal with. This 8x8 design isn't hurting the 5x5 production in the least.


----------

